# Changing radiator coolant



## yaka90 (Feb 22, 2008)

hey can someone tell me what the capacity of an rb20de radiator is? i have just drained and flushed it. how much antifreeze and water do i put in.
cheers,
charith


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

well depending on your weather will depend on the mixture of coolant/water which will be usually printed on the side ofthe jug of coolant

as for the capacity, just fill it up so no bubbles are coming out, then start the engine, let it run for a few mins with the rad cap off, while idling top up the radiator... then put a lil into the over flow container... let it run for a a lil longer making sure its full then put the cap back on and you're good to go


----------



## mclovin777 (Apr 26, 2008)

dude.. half and half coolent/water untill its full. thats all.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

mclovin777 said:


> dude.. half and half coolent/water untill its full. thats all.


um no... you might as well buy pre-mix which is something i woulnt recomend to anyone...

like i said it depends on your weather/climate

if you live in a very nice sunny warm climate, use straight water with some redline water wetter( it removes bubbles from the water at higher heats, and also aids in heat transfer)

if you live in cooler climates then you should have a water/coolant mix 

and if you live in a cold climate you will have to make a coolant/water mix...

it entirely depends on the conditions that the vehicle will be operating in


----------

